# Mountain Coyote Down! (HD video) A MUST WATCH



## montana_wild (Nov 2, 2011)

A quick edit my brother put together of a very nice coyote that creeps out onto a frozen lake before he takes his last step. Enjoy! Also here is the link if the embeded doesn't work.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Cool video, smoked him!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Curious, but is that legal? I'm in Il and we cannot shoot a single projectile over a body of water. Probably just one more thing on a long list of things we can't do that others can


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

Csquared said:


> Curious, but is that legal? I'm in Il and we cannot shoot a single projectile over a body of water. Probably just one more thing on a long list of things we can't do that others can


this sounds like a ridiculous ordeal... and that was not a body of water... it was ice... haha


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Welcome to my world, Buddy! And let me know when you're about to engage in that discussion with a rep from the IL DNR Conservation Police. Might be entertaining


----------



## montana_wild (Nov 2, 2011)

Csquared said:


> Curious, but is that legal? I'm in Il and we cannot shoot a single projectile over a body of water. Probably just one more thing on a long list of things we can't do that others can


I would have alot to say to someone if they tried to ticket me for that! Thank God I live in Montana. lol I feel sorry if that's a law in your state.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Great video, well done!


----------



## MidwestMike (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey C Squared,
In MI, we are not allowed to shoot an animal crossing a body of water, or standing in one. That is more understandable than shooting across one though? I wonder if it is a riccochet issue that IL is worried about? If I was bow hunting by a pond, I'd have to break your IL law!! :bop:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Mike, here's IL code verbatim...



> It is unlawful to.....discharge a rifle, handgun or airgun on, over or into water or ice.


pg 10 of the IL digest of regs

I'll let you decide if you would be comfortable counting on a Judge to allow the state's intent to factor into his decision.

As to the law you would have to break while bowhunting, you would probably be cause for the arresting CPO to get an early Christmas bonus, because you would get at least two citations since the thread is about shooting coyotes with a rifle, and IL law expressly prohibits that while bowhunting...



> Archery deer hunters may not possess firearms while hunting deer. You cannot possess a bow and a gun at the same time in the field while deer hunting.


 pg 16 of the IL digest of regs

You see, Mike, although it may be hard to understand _WHY _IL law is what it is, they certainly have written it in a way that's hard *NOT* to understand.

For example, here's how they prevent deer hunting with a rifle....


> It is unlawful to....possess any rifle in the field during the gun deer season except muzzleloading rifles used by deer hunters only.


Which is actually an improvement because it used to say....


> It is illegal to possess a loaded centerfire rifle during the seven days of firearm deer season.


Think about THAT one !


----------

